# World Cup - England Seeded 2nd



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

England have been seeded second after Brazil for the World Cup draw









Saw an interview with Sven, he could hardly belive it


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Sorry, sorry, sory...I just can't resist....its in my genetics!!!!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice one Cammy


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Did Scotland get seeded?


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

John, even though I knew that was coming, I just couldn't help myself! I could see my fingers typing but I had no control over them! God knows where we are, we really are crap. I miss the days of Dalgleish, Hansen, etc, etc.

All in jest mate, well done, they are an excellent team and I hope they do well (just don't tell my mates!)


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Scotland is just too genteel these days to produce good footballers.

The Scotland I remember from the 70's was one scary tough place but look what it produced.

I kind of miss it ... the old rivalry is fun.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

You might not be saying that when you read some of the jokes I've just put on!







You're right John, the rivalry is good fun. I used to have a right laugh when I was in the army with the english lads.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Scotland is just too genteel these days to produce good footballers.
> 
> The Scotland I remember from the 70's was one scary tough place but look what it produced.
> 
> ...


I wont forget Joe Jordan trying to tattoo Emlyn Hughes kidney with his studs

They dont seem to make 'em like that these days!


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Ah, Joe Jordan, the toothless shark! Remember Andy Gray as well, hated a header!


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

JoT said:


> Scotland is just too genteel these days to produce good footballers.
> 
> The Scotland I remember from the 70's was one scary tough place but look what it produced.
> 
> ...


Come off it, you produced Gordon Brown. Though, to be fair, he is in his late 50's so he's a product of the 1950's. I presume the hard men all go into politics and finance now?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Well the draw has been quite kind to England









But have you seen/heard the media and read the newspapers? It looks as if we have won the World Cup already









I was listening to a radio phone-in on the World Cup draw last night; the preseneters were full of "the easy draw"







True to form "Jim" from Glasgow phoned up ..... he was so angry, you could hear in his voice he was finding it hard to keep control









"The ARROGANCE" he said ..... "I can't belive THE ARROGANCE"







he had to be cut off after one of the presenters asked what pool Scotland where drawn in!

I worked in Scotland for a few years and never understood why the England football team caused this reaction







Maybe Cammy is right ..... genetics









As I write I a listening to "experts" discussing a Knighthood for Wayne Rooney if he scores a hat-trick in the final


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

John, you are right mste. There is absolute hatred amongst quite a large swathe of the scottish population! The main reason cited is exactly what you said...arrogance. I'm not surprised, given what I've just said, that english folk talking as if they've won the world cup already would ignite a lot of folk's fuse! I can just imagine the scene inside milions of houses!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Brazil view Paraguay as the 2nd hardest team in South America, we'll lose to them, draw with T&T and need a 3 nil wil against Sweden to progress, Sven will be accused of being in their corner when we lose, get the sack and Harry Redknapp will be made England Manager causing portsmouth another managerial crisis. You heard it here 1st.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

I really hope the boys do well. Still, I'll be surprised if they manage to score a goal as good as Mcoist's against Switzerland!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

A quality defence even Sally couldn't fail against?


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Or as he was known as at Rangers under Souness....The Judge! (Anyone here know why????)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

something to do with the amount of time he spent on the bench I'd guess.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Got it in one!







He had a lot of other nick names form the 'green' side of the city, but we'll not talk about that...


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

McCoist had lots of admirers, I just hope its his hand he's shaking!









Bit cheeky of the guy in the orange jacket though..obviously thought he'd have a wee shot while no one was looking!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

If I had to support a Scotish team it was always celtic, no idea why, I think it was the big numbers on the shorts that did it.

McCoist and Hateley were a pairing to behold under walter smith at Rangers though.

My mrs always fancied Sally even if he did play for Sunderland for a while.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> If I had to support a Scotish team it was always celtic, no idea why, I think it was the big numbers on the shorts that did it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I support Celtic and I know exactly why
















Nearly impossible to get tickets though so I go and see the "Warriors" 2 to 3 times a season instead. Go on then, who knows who they are?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

MarkF said:


> I support Celtic and I know exactly why
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I always thought you were Latvian


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)




----------

